# Earth Stove 1000 Series



## catriverrat (Sep 16, 2015)

Does anyone have opinions or information on those stoves.


----------



## Heatsource (Sep 16, 2015)

which model?
the 1003c was an awesome heater


----------



## catriverrat (Sep 16, 2015)

How do I tell ? There is a plate on the back .  NCBO No. 3340  Serial # 10713 Plate on front The Earth Stove Inc. 1977


----------



## jotul? (Sep 16, 2015)

Pics? I had an Earth Stove of that vintage at my previous house. Left it behind when we moved because l would have had to add a house onto my new house to meet clearance requirements, but it was a massive heater. (Heated the whole place from the basement)


----------



## catriverrat (Sep 16, 2015)

I will post pics later but I got this from an older farmer guy that bought it new and used it only on holidays in his front room then switched to a gas one. It's been in a shed covered up for maybe 30 years. great shape just a little surface rust.

Oh I didn't mention the best part the said it looked charming and it was free all I have to do is fix a door on one of his outbuildings.


----------



## jotul? (Sep 16, 2015)

Sounds like a winner. I don't have a ton of info because I only burned mine for the first two winters in my old house. Those would have been '03 and '04, and I was 24 years old with no knowledge, and no internet to gain free knowledge. After that I had my OWB installed. I still feel guilty about leaving that stove behind, but to this day I have no idea what I would be doing with it. I imagine one of the mods will move this to the classics forum and you'll get a lot more help. Congrats on the stove decision though. It'll save you a ton of work and firewood vs. your first idea, and keep you warmer.


----------



## catriverrat (Sep 16, 2015)

What decade you taking about 03 04 .


----------



## jotul? (Sep 16, 2015)

2003, 2004


----------



## catriverrat (Sep 16, 2015)

OK that's like yesterday to me.

I left an Warm Morning in my first house I bought it was a good heater I sold that house in 88'


----------



## Heatsource (Sep 17, 2015)

catriverrat said:


> How do I tell ? There is a plate on the back .  NCBO No. 3340  Serial # 10713 Plate on front The Earth Stove Inc. 1977



ok, the better ones were made alot later than that.

its a low efficiency stove, what hearth.comers call a smoke dragon.


----------



## catriverrat (Sep 18, 2015)

Heatsoura little at: 1970603 said:
			
		

> ok, the better ones were made alot later than that.
> 
> its a low efficiency stove, what hearth.comers call a smoke dragon.


I cleaned it up alittle and fired it up work great. What did they change on them to make them better.


----------



## begreen (Sep 18, 2015)

Does the ES 1000 have a baffle above the firebrick? Baffling and a secondary reburn system help burn up the flue gases that normally go out the chimney as smoke. This reburnt wood gas puts out a lot of heat that was usually wasted in old stoves. Some folks have retrofitted old stoves and if done right they have seen a nice improvement in heating and a reduction in wood consumption. Almost all modern stoves now have a reburn system.


----------



## catriverrat (Sep 18, 2015)

This one doesn't have a baffle. I thought it looked like it should have something there. It doesn't look like it would be super hard to put one in.


----------



## begreen (Sep 18, 2015)

Prolly not. That would be a first step.


----------



## catriverrat (Sep 19, 2015)

This stove has a 7" flue planning on using 7" single wall then adapting up to my 8" double wall. Also for the hearth I'm planning on 8" block layed on there face open on sides with the with a brick veneer on the front and top.


----------

